# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] Επισκευη ηχειων Creative

## fysis88

Καλησπερα στην παρεα! Εχω τα ηχεια Creative P380 , και πριν λιγες μερες αρχισα να εχω διακοπες στον ηχο , και το ενα απο τα δυο δορυφορικα ηχεια δεν παιζει!

Ξεβιδωσα το "χειριστηριο" του , αλλα τα εχω βρει λιγο μπαστουνια.
Τι μπορω να κανω για να το επιδιορθωσω?
Επισης ψαχνω για 6pin molex , (ακολουθει φωτο) αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω τιποτα σε αυτο το μεγεθος. Πιθανως να το ψαχνω με λαθος ονομα!
περιμενω τις προτασεις σας!

----------


## windmill82

το μαυρο εξαρτημα ειναι ενα διπλο ποτενσιομετρο (διπλο εννοω οτι επανω του ρυθμιζεις left right) και προφανως εχουν φθαρει οι επαφες του γιαυτο κανει διακοπες. Συνηθως βεβαια κανει ¨γρατζουνισματα¨ στον ηχο.  Αυτο το μαυρο εξαρτημα πρεπει να ξεκολληθει και να αντικατασταθει. Τον κονεκτορα για ποιο λογο τον ψαχνεις?

----------


## nyannaco

Αν το πρόβλημα είναι στο ποτενσιόμετρο, λίγο σπρέυ καθαρισμού ή λίγη ισοπροπυλόλη μπορεί να του δώσει παράταση ζωής.

----------

